# What Do You Think



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Considering picking this guy up for my larger tank. The picture given to me by the fish store is not that great and he was told to be a black piranha. Could anyone determine what this guy is exactly? I am guessing he is just a larger rhom






.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hard to say without a clear flank shot...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Its a Rhombeus


----------

